# Pyramid vs flat deck for hay / farm use



## Mountaineer (Jan 19, 2019)

Need a trailer for hauling round bales . Are the pyramid style the way to go or should I be looking at a conventional style flat deck ? Anybody have any experience with both ? 
I don't see the unloading feature as a plus for us as we have to grab or stab the bale anyway to stack em after we haul em.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Flatbed is multi use.I use mine as much to haul other stuff as I do hay.

I've watched the pyramid style videos unloading looks like you have to restack anyway and can be hard on net.Pyramid style is loaded from side with grapple also which I'm not a fan of.

Pyramid be quicker getting back to field but you are just creating work later restacking.Well some will just leaved them in a hap hazard pile.


----------



## Mountaineer (Jan 19, 2019)

swmnhay said:


> Flatbed is multi use.I use mine as much to haul other stuff as I do hay.
> I've watched the pyramid style videos unloading looks like you have to restack anyway and can be hard on net.Pyramid style is loaded from side with grapple also which I'm not a fan of.
> Pyramid be quicker getting back to field but you are just creating work later restacking.Well some will just leaved them in a hap hazard pile.


This is pretty much what I was thinking. I guess it could b advantageous for those time critical drop and go situations or your by yourself or without a tractor @ the unloading point. 
Now thinking about, it would be good for those that deliver hay and can pull up , drop and take off.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Mountaineer said:


> This is pretty much what I was thinking. I guess it could b advantageous for those time critical drop and go situations or your by yourself or without a tractor @ the unloading point.
> Now thinking about, it would be good for those that deliver hay and can pull up , drop and take off.


it be sweet for the customers that don't have that good of unloading eq or just plain slow unloading.Dump and go!


----------



## Mountaineer (Jan 19, 2019)

I don’t have a big flat deck and the versatility of it would be better . Thanks swmnhay


----------

